# Sinn 556: The All Occasion Watch?



## Chaplain

How versatile is the 556? 







The Sinn 556 is a most intriguing watch. For its price, one gets a solidly made and well designed time piece that is both pleasing in style and rugged appeal. Though there are a couple of other companies with watches in this price category that offer similar aesthetics, none really ring more true than Sinn's entry level watch. The others seem to try a little harder in a genre where Sinn effortlessly sets the pace. Over the last month I had the pleasure of putting my Sinn 556a to the test. My watch has lived up to my expectations. The Top Grade ETA 2824-2 run's a solid +7 seconds a day. It has already had a noteworthy run-in with my car door and holds a lovely battle scar on one lug. To say the least, it is now may watch and I love it. That being said, I would like some feedback from members of this forum. I have posted a series of pictures with last month's wardrobe. I'm not a one watch for all occasions chap; I very much believe in wearing a flesh strap and gold watch with formal wear, no watch with white tie, sport watch on the weekend, etc. However, not all young folks will be able to obtain a watch for every occasion right off the bat. With that in mind, can the 556 carry the mantel of the "All Occasion Watch?" I look forward to reading your feedback.

ABU (Work Clothes)








Service Dress (Suit)








Mess Dress (Tuxedo)








Banker's Grey Suit 








Tweed Sport Jacket








Flannel Shirt


----------



## b'oris

Chaplain said:


> How versatile is the 556?
> View attachment 1357006
> 
> With that in mind, can the 556 carry the mantel of the "All Occasion Watch?"


You may we'll be right, particularly on a bracelet.
I was told in my teens, ".....spend your money on a quality pair of shoes & you can wear anything and get away with it".....same goes for a Sinn in my eyes;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Welcome fellow Sinner…I mean, Padre.

The 556 has my vote for "All Occasion Watch". But don't take my word for it, I'd feel perfectly at home wearing a U1 with the same uniform and clothes combinations you've listed.

But then again, I'm not known for my refinement. ;-)


----------



## Chaplain

Copy, Chief. Thx!


----------



## Dufresne

Agreed that the 556 is very versatile, and given its size, I think is quite suitable for business attire and everything more casual than that. Plus the satinized finish is the best. However, I sold mine because I wanted something a bit bigger for the more casual days. I had the 556I--if Sinn made a 856I with the satin finish at that 40mm size, I would buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## vintageguy

the 556 is equal or better than a Rolex Explorer1 @ 20% of the price. I agree it's an all occasion watch.


----------



## Chaplain

Vintageguy, I you are spot on. I believe the 556 embodies what the 1960s Explorer was. It's every bit as much or more watch than say a $250 Explorer in 1966. Adjusted for inflation, the 556 and a 1960s Explorer when new were/are the same price. Perhaps it will one day be as famous, but I hope not, for I like the Sinn price point.



vintageguy said:


> the 556 is equal or better than a Rolex Explorer1 @ 20% of the price. I agree it's an all occasion watch.


----------



## alexwatch

It is the German version of the Rolex Explorer and is one the best value and quality watches made. Quite a nice occasion watch.


----------



## Nauticqua

I have to admit, great looking watch, but I think it only looks good with your first and last outfit choices. 
So, no, I don't think it could pull off the all occasion scenarios.


----------



## Dane17

I think you are onto something. It looked to me like it worked with all those looks.


----------



## CombatMarine

vintageguy said:


> the 556 is equal or better than a Rolex Explorer1 @ 20% of the price. I agree it's an all occasion watch.


I agree, I lusted for a Rolex Explorer ! 39mm and was intent on purchasing it, nothing satiated my thirst for it, that is until I purchased my 556i. I was in a Jewelry store that was a Rolex dealer in Santa Barbara last fall and did a side by side with my 556i and the Explorer I. The Rolex came off as shiny bling compared to the Sinn. The Rolex bracelet felt sharp on the edges, was polished too shiny and the sapphire crystal had no AR coating and made the light reflect off it's face giving a blingy look also.

The Sinn fit and finish was just as good as the Rolex, the brushed finish actually looks classier, and the WR is 200m to the Rolex's 100m. The Sinn has a date window (a must for me) and the Rolex has none. The only thing the Explorer I has over the Sinn is name recognition and snob appeal. As far as the quality, the Sinn is an equal if not better, and it cost 1/6th the price.


----------



## CombatMarine

Liked my 556i so much, and the looks of your 556a, I went out and bought Mr. "A"s big brother 856 non-UTC also. The 556 for dressy occasions, the 856 for an everyday beater, and with the tegimented steel case and bracelet, it can take a beating.


----------



## Blue bird

The 556 has to be one of the most versatile watches out there. The 556I has been on my radar recently.
Can any owners comment on how big it wears?
I normally like the ~41-43mm range. I'm just wondering if I could pull it off with a 7.5" wrist. I'm guessing it wears slightly larger due to the dial size and small bezel ring.


----------



## CombatMarine

Blue bird said:


> The 556 has to be one of the most versatile watches out there. The 556I has been on my radar recently.
> Can any owners comment on how big it wears?
> I normally like the ~41-43mm range. I'm just wondering if I could pull it off with a 7.5" wrist. I'm guessing it wears slightly larger due to the dial size and small bezel ring.


My wrist is just short of 8" and here is the 38.5mm Sinn on my wrist, doesn't look to small too me!









An even better example is this video of a Sinn 656 (discontinued model at 38.5mm) vs a Rolex Sub, see which one's wrist presence is greater.

The 556a is a twin in appearance the Sinn in the Video except the 656 came with solid steel (anti-magnetic) case back and bracelet.






If you wish a larger case (40mm) the Sinn 856 Non UTC is in Tegimented steel bracelet and case, has advanced anti-moisture technology, a superior Top Grade Selita SW300 (comparable to ETA 2892-a2) movement. and a larger date window more appropriately placed.

Here is my 556i and 856 in a side by side.


----------



## jopex

I recently got 556i in a trade and I honestly thought I would flip it within a week. I usually wear divers ranging from 41 to 48mm. But I fell in love as soon as I've put on my wrist. I've been wearing it for the last couple of days and can't seem to get it off my wrist. Watch is amazing in it's simplicity. Love it! And it does wear bit bigger then the specs. It felt small when I first tried it but I got used to the size in a day.

My wrist is a bit over 7 inch:









Love it on isofrane too:









With U1:


----------



## Ottovonn

It looks great on your wrist. I've never tried ISOfrane on mine, but you've inspired me.


----------



## Blue bird

CombatMarine said:


> My wrist is just short of 8" and here is the 38.5mm Sinn on my wrist, doesn't look to small too me!
> 
> View attachment 1402731
> 
> 
> An even better example is this video of a Sinn 656 (discontinued model at 38.5mm) vs a Rolex Sub, see which one's wrist presence is greater.
> 
> The 556a is a twin in appearance the Sinn in the Video except the 656 came with solid steel (anti-magnetic) case back and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish a larger case (40mm) the Sinn 856 Non UTC is in Tegimented steel bracelet and case, has advanced anti-moisture technology, a superior Top Grade Selita SW300 (comparable to ETA 2892-a2) movement. and a larger date window more appropriately placed.
> 
> Here is my 556i and 856 in a side by side.
> 
> View attachment 1402735


Wow!
It's has an even bigger wrist presence than I thought. I've worn dressier 39mm which have been good but on an 8" wrist I would have guessed the 556 was around 42mm if I didn't know any better.
Thanks for the comparison. This helps make my decision much easier.


----------



## Chaplain

The larger face on the 556 wears well. I have two other 38mm watches and they wear much smaller. The 20mm lugs help with this too. I have a 7.5in wrist and it's been a great every day watch. It's a surprisingly simple watch that I have really enjoyed over the last three months. The only problem with it is that when I look at buying another watch, I have a hard time justifying it because my Sinn covers so much ground and overlaps a couple of genres. I love Fliegers and Field watches. I haven't found one in either category that I like better than my Sinn. Oh, don't get me wrong, I've found ones I want, but not for the price to value ratio that my Sinn gives, and that's the rub.


----------



## tagsit

Sinn 556a on just a little over 7 inch wrist. I've fallen in love with the smaller watches.


----------



## CombatMarine

There is just something about these Sinn watches that attracts me like no others. The fit, the finish, the simplicity of the dials, the fact that they are made in Germany and use nothing but Top Grade movements, makes them stand apart and be unique from any other watch I have owned, be it a Rolex, Omega, Tag or Tissot.

I am really seriously thinking about thinning the herd of other brands I own and have the majority of my collection Sinns.


----------



## Cannonball

I think the 556i is the all occasion watch. It's glossy dial and straight markers give it a dressed up look, but can easily dress down.

The 556a, with the numbers at 12,3,6 and 9, and a matte dial lean more towards the casual side and does not dress up as nice.

I had a 556a which I truly enjoyed. My only problem with it was it had a date window. Not that I have an issue with that, but it was so small as to be useless to me who could not read it. As utilitarian as this watch can be, I think they missed the mark on the size of the date window.

The 556i has a slightly bigger date window, but it's big enough to be seen.


----------



## CombatMarine

Cannonball said:


> I think the 556i is the all occasion watch. It's glossy dial and straight markers give it a dressed up look, but can easily dress down.
> 
> The 556a, with the numbers at 12,3,6 and 9, and a matte dial lean more towards the casual side and does not dress up as nice.
> 
> I had a 556a which I truly enjoyed. My only problem with it was it had a date window. Not that I have an issue with that, but it was so small as to be useless to me who could not read it. As utilitarian as this watch can be, I think they missed the mark on the size of the date window.
> 
> The 556i has a slightly bigger date window, but it's big enough to be seen.


The size, location and placement of the date window is one of the reasons I didn't purchase the 556a and got the 556i instead. I have the 556i and the 856 non-UTC. notice how the date window on the 856 is more symmetrically placed and large enough to read. They should have placed the date window on the 556a the same way.


----------



## 4hour

Very nice watches! Wish i had never read this topic 

Difficult to choose between the shiny dial on the 556i vs. the 3-6-9-12 numbers on the 556a. 
If only the 556i had bigger markers or numbers on the 3-6-9-12 positions...


----------



## gagnello

Fantastic montage! I used to own a 556 and I agree it is tremendously versatile. It can be worn at the beach to go swimming and looks awesome on a strap looking perfectly at home with a tux. Awesome watch.


Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMARSHL

vintageguy said:


> the 556 is equal or better than a Rolex Explorer1 @ 20% of the price. I agree it's an all occasion watch.


I own both of these watches and would definitely agree. The 556 more than holds its own in comparison to the Rolex Explorer I.


----------



## richnyc

The 556i has been calling me recently. I'm in the process of 'rebuilding' my collection and having only 3 pieces. This would fit in greatly... I have Seiko Shogun which I'd definitely keep, would add Sinn 556i on bracelet and a simple white dial dress watch, i.e. Orient Star (WZ0011DD) and sell everything else... BTW, did any of you Sinners owned or held 556i and Seiko Shogun (SDBC007) side by side? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CombatMarine

richnyc said:


> The 556i has been calling me recently. I'm in the process of 'rebuilding' my collection and having only 3 pieces. This would fit in greatly... I have Seiko Shogun which I'd definitely keep, would add Sinn 556i on bracelet and a simple white dial dress watch, i.e. Orient Star (WZ0011DD) and sell everything else... BTW, did any of you Sinners owned or held 556i and Seiko Shogun (SDBC007) side by side?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if you are trying to find the differences in size between those two, but here is a video of a Sinn 656 (same case dimensions as the 556 series) put up against a Rolex Explorer. The Sinn actually looks larger due to is being almost entirely dial.


----------



## Takemusu

^^^^

I don't think that's the right link. It compared the Sinn to a Submariner 14060M. I'd love to see a comparison to an Explorer, though! 

I recently compared my 856 UTC to one of the new 39 mm Explorers and I was amazed how HUGE the Sinn looked in comparison!


----------



## CombatMarine

Takemusu said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I don't think that's the right link. It compared the Sinn to a Submariner 14060M. I'd love to see a comparison to an Explorer, though!
> 
> I recently compared my 856 UTC to one of the new 39 mm Explorers and I was amazed how HUGE the Sinn looked in comparison!


I thought that the Sub would be the closest thing to what he asked for



> BTW, did any of you Sinners owned or held 556i and Seiko Shogun (SDBC007) side by side


----------



## hydrocarbon

vintageguy said:


> the 556 is equal or better than a Rolex Explorer1 @ 20% of the price. I agree it's an all occasion watch.





CombatMarine said:


> As far as the quality, the Sinn is an equal if not better, and it cost 1/6th the price.


The Sinn 556 is an outstanding watch for the money, and I like it very much, but I hate to break it to you - it's definitely no Rolex.


----------



## CombatMarine

hydrocarbon said:


> The Sinn 556 is an outstanding watch for the money, and I like it very much, but I hate to break it to you - it's definitely no Rolex.


If you compare a Rolex Explorer I 39mm to an Sinn 856 non-utc, all I can say is, Rolex is definitely no Sinn! Build, fit, finish and movement are approximately the same, tech-wise, the Sinn blows the Rolex out of the water, tegimented steel, anti-magnetic to 80,000 gauss, 200m WR, date window, anti-moisture tech with copper sulfate capsule and argon gas filled case, double AR while Rolex has Zero AR.

From what these two watches were designed to be, tough tool watches, Rolex has left that path and become the faux haute horology, and grossly over priced.

The only thing Rolex Explorer has over the 856 is the name recognition mystique thing, and of course the bling.


----------



## dnslater

CombatMarine said:


> If you compare a Rolex Explorer I 39mm to an Sinn 856 non-utc, all I can say is, Rolex is definitely no Sinn! Build, fit, finish and movement are approximately the same, tech-wise, the Sinn blows the Rolex out of the water, tegimented steel, anti-magnetic to 80,000 gauss, 200m WR, date window, anti-moisture tech with copper sulfate capsule and argon gas filled case, double AR while Rolex has Zero AR.
> 
> From what these two watches were designed to be, tough tool watches, Rolex has left that path and become the faux haute horology, and grossly over priced.
> 
> The only thing Rolex Explorer has over the 856 is the name recognition mystique thing, and of course the bling.


The comparison was with a Sinn 565.


----------



## dhtjr

Comparing Sinn to Rolex, or any two brands for that matter, inherently involves both objective and subjective criteria. I have a brother who is a Rolex guy. I wear a Sinn 104, which I love (had the 556A, but flipped it for the 104). And I appreciate things like Sinn's Tegimenting and Damasko's ice-hardening processes (though my sentiments are mixed on copper sulphate capsules and outer AR coating). I have no plan to ever get a Rolex, but I acknowledge Rolex's quality, durability, and longstanding tradition behind their iconic models like the basic steel Explorer and Submariner. And if a simple 39mm stainless Rolex Explorer is good enough for master watchmaker Roger Smith as a daily beater, that says something, especially since Smith is so obsessed with build quality and movement durability. From a recent interview detailed in Revolution magazine asking several luxury watchmakers their recommendation on a watch under $10K:

*Roger Smith:* I don't know if this would surprise people, but personally, it would have to be a Rolex. They are exceptional watches and what impresses me about Rolex is that they're not very adventurous, which is good, because they know they have a great movement. The movements that they use are tried and tested. They've been around forever - why change the wheel? They have a watch that you can use for dress, sports, and it's a great all-rounder. Put one on your wrist and you'll probably die with that watch on your wrist. It's not everyone's cup of tea, but I look at the mechanics of a watch, the case and how all the components are constructed; to me, [the Rolex is] bulletproof, and I don't think you can get much better than that. They don't sponsor me, by the way.
_(Editor: When I visited Roger at his studio in the Isle of Man, he showed me the 39mm Rolex Explorer that he had been given to him for his 40th birthday by his wife. Roger has always been an admirer of Rolex primarily because of the brand's philosophy when it comes to making their watches, prioritising durability and reliability above all else. These are traits that you can also find in the watches that he makes, with the Series 2 movements for example featuring a very strong and thick three quarter plate. All the better for a lifetime of worry-free service, just like a Rolex. The Rolex Explorer he owns remains as a faithful everyday watch, that is until the day he finds time to make a Roger Smith watch for himself.) _


----------

